# All Things Moki



## Nixosia (Mar 18, 2012)

I've been taking so many pictures of my little girl, I decided a photo thread would be appropriate =3

Some of these are from my Intro thread, so don't worry if you recognize them =D
Feel free to comment and whatnot

The day I got her









A few days later

































One habit I've noticed already is that Moki seems to _sleep_ in her igloo, but take short naps underneath her wheel. She's so precious.









Sleeping in her mommy's lap


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

That one of her asleep on your lap is absolutely precious! Shes so cute, I'm jealous! :lol: I've been wanting a lil girl hedgie for a while now, I think I know who my hedgie-napping target will be


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Her face is so bright and curious in the second picture! How cute with her visor down. She looks like a wee angel in her sleepy time pictures. Thank you for sharing the pictures!


----------



## cynthb (Aug 28, 2008)

What a sweetie! I love the sleepy looks


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

I love the last one, so precious!


----------



## Nixosia (Mar 18, 2012)

Thank you guys!

@ SquiggyTheHedgie: Oh, if you want a girl you should totally get one (Not mine. I'm watchin' you o.o) Moki is the sweetest little thing on the planet!


----------



## alexonti (Jun 1, 2012)

Hey congrats. She is beautiful!!!!
I got Penny this week and she is like Moki. Do you know which coloration Moki is?
I'm new in Hedgehogs sorry
Thanks


----------



## Nixosia (Mar 18, 2012)

I don't actually know what color she is. I'm bad at that sort of thing, but she's beautiful no matter what. You're baby is beautiful too.
Is it just Penny, or Penny short for Penelope?









I adore this one


----------



## alexonti (Jun 1, 2012)

Moki is beautiful girl. 
She's just Penny, like the actrees of the bigbang theory LOL


Alex


----------



## Nixosia (Mar 18, 2012)

Penny's a pretty adorable name no matter what =D

MOAR PICTURES!

She seriously just sprawls out on me like this now








She scooted back under my hand








And proceeded...








...to fall asleep

















Her hackles are up a bit in this one because I started laughing and woke her up by accident. I think this may be the funniest picture I've ever taken. Her expression is very clearly saying, "Mom, are you serious? I was sleeping here!" (That's Whose Line is it Anyway? [US] in the background, by the way)


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Moki, where have you been all my life? :lol:She is precious!


----------



## Nixosia (Mar 18, 2012)

Thanks so much!

Moki being a little lump in the heat








Exploring








"Hey mom..."








"What's this?"








And then she licked the camera


----------



## bmaditz (Jun 11, 2012)

She's cute she looks a lot like my Briar. Check out his photo thread and tell me if you think so too


----------

